# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Silahdar Ali Paşa Kimdir?

## ceyda

Silahdar Ali Paşa, 1667'de Sölöz'de doğdu. Sirke Osman Paşa'nın aracılığı ile saraya girdi. Enderun'da öğrenim gördü. Çorlulu Ali Ağa'nın hizmetine giren Silahdar Ali Paşa, gizli ilimlere ve sihire olan ilgisi dolayısıyla Sultan İkinci Mustafa'nın saltanatında sırkatibi olarak nüfus kazandı. Silahdar Ali Paşa, Sultan Üçüncü Ahmed'in tahta çıkmasından sonra rikabdar, aynı yıl çuhadar ve 1704'te silahdar oldu. İkinci vezirlik görevi ile Kıbrıs eyaletine gönderilen Silahdar Ali Paşa, saraya yakınlığı dolayısıyla Çorlulu Ali Paşa, Köprülüzade Numan Paşa, Baltacı Mehmed Paşa, Gürcü Yusuf Paşa, Abaza Süleyman Paşa ve Kaptan İbrahim Paşa'nın sürgün edilmelerine ve öldürülmelerine sebep oldu.

1713'te sadrazamlığa yükseldi. Önce, Ruslarla olan anlaşmazlıkların halledilerek, barışın sağlanmasına çalıştı. Silahdar Ali Paşa, içte ve dışta aldığı tedbirlerle güçlendikten sonra Karlofça Antlaşması'nın zararlarını gidermek amacı ile Venedik'e savaş ilan etti (1714). Bu seferin serdarlığına seçilen Sadrazam Ali Paşa, orduyla İstanbul'dan hareket ederek (1715) Mora'ya geldi, buradaki kaleleri, Ege denizinde Venediklilerin elinde bulunan bazı adaları ve Girit'te Suda ve Spirna Longa kalelerini aldı. Ertesi yıl Avusturyalılar ve Venedikliler arasında bir antlaşma yapıldı.

Bu olay üzerine Avusturya'ya da savaş ilan etti. Silahdar Ali Paşa ilkbaharda Avusturya seferine çıktı. Türk ordusu ile Prens Ojen komutasındaki Avusturya ordusu arasında Petervaradin'de yapılan savaşta Osmanlı ordusu bozguna uğradı. Savaş sırasında, 5 Ağustos 1716 günü, alnından vurulan Silahdar Ali Paşa, Karlofça'ya götürülürken yolda şehit oldu.

----------

